# Window Projector Help for Dummies



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am tech challenged. I want to do a window projector display like this one:






I have read that a lumens rate of over 2000 is best. But new ones run 500-800 for 3000 lumens rated projector. I want to use a projector in three windows, so I need to go used to keep the cost down. I have found this model for sale in used condition: 
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Dell-2400MP.htm

I want to use a dvd player for the image source instead of a computer. If someone could give me a thumbs up on this projector for what I want to do that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello ATLFun,

Window projection can add a lot to a haunt, it is amazing how many people have not seen anything like it before.

I can't speak for the Dell projector itself, but can say that the projector that I use is rated at 1600 lumens and does the job well (after dark). I use a WallyWorld shower curtain for the screen. Although I have 3 windows in the front of the house all side-by-side, I only project onto 2 of them since the "throw distance" of the projector does not allow me to project to all 3. This means that I cannot place the projector far enough away from the windows to have the projected image stretch across all 3 windows.

When buying a projector used I suppose the most important question to ask would be the number of hours on the lamp. The model you are looking at is rated at ~2000 hours, and while it is no guarantee of how long the lamp will actually last, if the one being sold is close to the rated life you may have to purchase another lamp for it which could add significantly to the overall cost.

The other consideration is how you are going to connect the video source to the projector. The Dell you are looking at has the "PC" input, S-Video, and composite video, so this should be okay if you plan on using the yellow RCA cable to connect the DVD player to it. I have another old projector that I connected a DVD player to and set the player to loop the video. Since you are planning to use DVD and not a PC or Blu-Ray, the resolution of the projector is not that important, but the Dell that you are looking at appears to be able to handle most input resolutions.

Finally, there is that consideration of "throw distance", meaning, do you have the room to place this projector far enough away from the windows for it to project an image across them completely? Fortunately there is this handy tool to figure it out:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Dell-2400MP-projection-calculator.htm

Good Luck!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response SK.

I have read about the shower curtain method. Have you also tried it with a sheet? I get how an image can bleed through a thin white sheet, but figuring out how it bleeds through a white shower curtain hurts my head.

Thanks for the confirmation on the projector. I am the kind of guy who doesn't understand the logic behind hooking stuff up, but I just try to match colors, kind of like garanimals clothing.

I was planning on buying one extra bulb as a backup. Thankfully, the bulbs for that brand is like 80 dollars and not like 200. My thinking is that setting up some projections will let me easily add variety to my haunt yearly.

And thanks for the calculator link about sizing the image. I never considered that aspect.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Follow-up question:

I just assumed that a dvd player would be a cost effective device. But I have two laptops that I could use. Would their be an advantage to that in terms of picture and programming?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The DVD player is less likely to freeze or shut down on it's own, it's also a whole lot cheaper to run, and adding those hours of wear and tear on your computer(s) would be hours you could use for actual computing time in the future.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you fontgeek for solidifying the decision to go with a dvd player.

I pulled the trigger on three Dell 3000 lumens projectors after confirming the necessary throwback distance needed for the image to be properly displayed in the windows. The seller accepted my offer of $135 each. I cannot give a review of the seller yet, but here was the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-2400MP-DLP-Projector-Theatre-Multimedia-3000-Lumens-XGA-Low-Hrs-Warranty-/310637421192?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D163%26meid%3D6600722992191553180%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D350732114450%26


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

ATLfun, I would be interested in knowing how these worked out for you. When you get a chance after trying them out, please post a review .


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Jack Mac said:


> ATLfun, I would be interested in knowing how these worked out for you. When you get a chance after trying them out, please post a review .


Will do. I just pulled the trigger on three used upscaling dvd players from Amazon for $90 plus shipping. Not sure if my window projection will need the added picture quality that upscaling dvd players provide over progressive dvd players. But, since dvd players are so cheap, the difference is only about $5 per used player.

Here was my Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1W0CFGDM8ERRGT4BMECV


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a list of m favorite window projection sites. Thought they might be useful.

http://www.atmosfearfx.com/
http://hallowindow.com/products 
http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/ http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store/ 
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/dvd/ http://backyardtheater.com/forums/in...p?topic=3082.0 http://scaremation.com/products.html 
http://www.becksyndicate.com/Halloween/ http://vidscenes.com/shop/
http://www.imagineerieing.com/products.html
http://fearmart.com/projection.php


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

ATLfun said:


> ... Not sure if my window projection will need the added picture quality that upscaling dvd players provide over progressive dvd players.


One thing I've noticed putting video on an old projector of mine...if you focus the image perfectly sharp and you have a fairly wide screen, it's pretty easy to pick out the individual pixels. This is probably somewhat desirable for text/office environment these sometimes work in.

But if you bump the projector just slightly out of focus, it softens the pixels, but makes the video as a whole look much better. Something to keep in mind when all this comes together.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I will second the Walmart shower curtain. These are not white they are translucent and do an excellent job for rear projection. We use two in our haunt stapled and stretched across wooden frames made up of 2" x 2" lumber to make 120" screens. You will be surprised at how good the image looks for sheets that are under $2 a piece. I made the frames so the sides come off and the screen can be rolled up for storage. 

You might also want to look at the little media players for less than $30 (amazon,ebay....). I have 5 now used in various areas of the haunt since they can use USB flash-drives or SD memory cards, play most any movie file format and have remote controls that can be easily hacked for triggering.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Homey. (That was fun to say).

I pulled the trigger on two downloads from hallowindow.com.

Image #1 which I plan to run in two lower rooms with double windows:








Here is the video link: Hallowindow Zombie Shadows Preview on Vimeo

Image #2 which I plan to run from a second story window which is directly overly the front porch:








Here is the video link:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the eye of fire. I was tempted to buy some projection equipment last year, but held off. I need to (try to) stay focused on some basic things like upgrading my Walgreens tombstones first. No offense to Walgreens, but the use of glitter on a tombstone doesn't really increase the terror-factor. Anyway, once I jump into projections, I really like the idea of an eye or eyeballs keeping watch over my graveyard. (Protect my glitter tombstones!)


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I went with Scaremation  Spider Lab video, as it went well with my themes. Their products also seemed less cartoony as I found with many other Flash-style animations.

I use a white plastic table cloth from Party City for the screen, taped to the inside of the window frame. It had perfect translucency, be sure to get the thin one, not the re-inforced one. You can see it at work here, at 2:20.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Another way to go is spandex from fabrics.com in case you need bigger then a shower curtain or sheet.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Any updates on this? Did the projector work out?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Talk about being slow...:jol:

I finally tested out one of the projectors with the DVD player last night and everything worked well. I will be setting up the eyeball projection this weekend. I plan to keep the zombie projections under wraps until Halloween night.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay, everything is all set. I ran a test run between a 97 cent Walmart table cover and the frosty Walmart shower curtain for $2.12.










They both worked, but the frosty shower presented a darker background. So that is my winner.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

That looks great!
That will be bound to stop traffic and either scare the snot out of the TOTs, or make them and their parent(s) laugh.
Good work.
If you really want the surrounding area dark, put some tar paper of something equally dark and opaque behind the curtain, and cut a hole out for the eye projection to show through.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Loooks good, thanks for the test. I was going to use a white sheet but for that price, walmart curtains it is.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That Eye is awesome looking! If you could build a prop tower it could pull off a very infamous all seeing eye from a darker realm.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Mattimus said:


> That Eye is awesome looking! If you could build a prop tower it could pull off a very infamous all seeing eye from a darker realm.


 Getting into projections was the best thing I did this year. If projecting onto a window, you don't have to worry about inclement weather since the projector is inside your house. The set-up and take down is easy. And you can change the theme by changing the dvd.


----------

